
Ask HN: Software Engineering for Professionals – talk ideas - tamersalama
Where I work, we&#x27;re seeing more professionals (operations engineers, production engineers, accountants, geophysicists, scientists, ...) working on developing their own &#x27;applications&#x27; for reporting, visualizations and data analytics.<p>I thought it&#x27;d be good idea to give a talk about software engineering to help them better understand the tools, architecture, trade-offs, ecosystems and such.<p>Any thoughts on what to include and how to make it more appealing to a wide audience?
======
AnimalMuppet
Source code control.

Code reviews before checkin.

Tests. ("What is your objective evidence that it does what you need it to
do?")

Keeping track of bugs - a bug database, even if somewhat informal.

Handling unexpected input. (For these people, "complain and die" may be a
valid approach, but don't just continue and produce garbage output.)

Discussing a variety of languages, and giving some guidance on when to use
each, might be useful.

